# Eyeshadow Questionaire Number Dos



## Classic Beauty (Dec 18, 2005)

All MAC colors please

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?*
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow?



*Red-red, cranberry, burgundy
Orange-orange, peach, copper, bronze
Yellow-yellow, gold


----------



## ambriel (Dec 18, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Brick Red
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Orange Tangent
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Jasmine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Velvet Moss
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Tres Teal
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Ingenue Blue
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Hepcat
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Pink Papillon
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Knight Divine
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Bamboo
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Noble


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 18, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Orange Tangent
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Pollen
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? ummmm Metamorph or De Menthe
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Peridot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Early Morning
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Parisienne (Tease Me quad)
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Da Bling
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Knight Divine
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Jest for shimmer, Brule for matte/satin
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Hard to Please


----------



## kimmy (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? cranberry?
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? amber lights.
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? chrome yellow.
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? juxt.
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? blue absinthe.
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? belle azure.
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? liesuretime.
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? sweet lust.
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? chill.
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? nylon.
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? patina.


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? orange tangent.
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? gorgeous gold.
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? lucky green.
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? tres teal.
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? zonk bleu!
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? beauty marked.
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? stars n rockets
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? nighttrain.
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? goldbit (does that count as neutral or gold? i use it to highlight...)
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? twinks


----------



## Brianne (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Say Yeah
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Goregous Gold
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Lucky Green or Humid
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Meadowland
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? none
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Beautiful Iris
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Antiestablishment
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Naked Lunch
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Woodwinked


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?*   Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*   Paradisco
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*    Can't wear yellow!
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?   Lustreleaf
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?   Parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?   Zonk! Bleau
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?   Parfait Amour
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?   Da Bling
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?   Electra
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?   Dazzlelight
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow?   Satin Taupe


----------



## Isis (Dec 19, 2005)

favorite Red Eyeshadow? ~ Star Violet
favorite Orange Eyeshadow? ~ D'Bohemia & Orange Tangent
favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? ~ Pollen
favorite Green Eyeshadow? ~ De Menthe & Metamorph
favorite Teal Eyeshadow? ~ Steamy
favorite Blue Eyeshadow? ~ Zonk Bleu! & Brill
favorite Purple Eyeshadow? ~ Crystal & Little Minx
favorite Pink Eyeshadow? ~ Angelcake
favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? ~ Knight Divine
favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? ~ Fairylite pigment
favorite Brown Eyeshadow? ~ Sensualize


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Dec 19, 2005)

favorite Red Eyeshadow? ~ Cranberry or Coppering (or is Coppering orange, lol)
favorite Orange Eyeshadow? ~ Paradisco
favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? ~ Gorgeous GOld
favorite Green Eyeshadow? ~ Lucky Green
favorite Teal Eyeshadow? ~ Steamy
favorite Blue Eyeshadow? ~ Tilt or a Bluer Blue
favorite Purple Eyeshadow? ~ Sattelite Dreams
favorite Pink Eyeshadow? ~ pink washes me out...
favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? ~ AntiEstablishment (the only grey i own)
favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?~ Goldbit! <3
favorite Brown Eyeshadow? ~ Honesty or Twillery(from NE quad!)


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 19, 2005)

*Survey*

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Orange Tangent
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Chrome Yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Lucky Green
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Tres Teal
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Aquadisiac
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Stars N Rockets
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Da Bling
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Electra
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Vex
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Twinks


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?*     Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Orange Tangent
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Gorgeous Gold
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?  Lucky Green
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?  parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? a bluer blue
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? stars n rockets
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?  Swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Forgery
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Dazzlelight
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Twinks


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Sushi Flower ( it counts )
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Orange Tangent
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Unorthodox
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Juxt
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Meadowland
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Blue Absinthe
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Au Contraire
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Silver Ring
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Naked Lunch
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Sensualize


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? the only one I have is Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Sunplosion
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Chrome Yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Humid or Pro Lime
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Aquadisiac
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Flashtrack
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Stars 'N Rockets
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Black Tied
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Say, Yeah
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Mulch


----------



## user2 (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Coppering
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Orange Tangent
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Goldmine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Lucky Green
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Meadowland
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Parfait Amour
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Living Pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Silver Ring
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Pollen
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Sensualize


----------



## Joke (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Rule
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Chrome yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Bitter
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Zonk Blue & Parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Flashtrack
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Stars N Rockets !!
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Don't have any yet, hope Slip Pink will be 
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Electra !!
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Shroom !!
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Mulch !!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?   *Cranberry*
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? *Coppering*
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? * Gorgeous Gold*
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?  *Swimming*
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?  *A Bluer Blue*
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?  *Blue pigment*
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? * Parfait Amour*
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?  *Jest*
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?  *Electra*
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?  *Tempting*
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? *Woodwinked*


----------



## ava (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Star violet
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Paradisco
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Gorgeous gold
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Humid
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Tease n' teal
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Deep truth
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Nocturnelle
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Pink papillon
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Moth brown
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Shroom
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Bronze


----------



## viva_diva (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?*Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*Expensive pink
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*Goldmine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Sumptuous Olive
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Steamy
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Plummage
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?Shale
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Stars 'n Rockets
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Fiction (alright so its green...but close??
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Naked Lunch
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Satin Taupe


----------



## xiahe (Dec 19, 2005)

^_^ i love filling these out:

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? - *cranberry*
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? - *orange tangent*
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? - *canary yellow* or *chrome yellow*
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? - *swimming*
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? - *parrot* (it's a bluish-teal, ik lol)
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? - *freshwater*
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? - *satellite dreams* or *beautiful iris*...i can't decide.
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? - *swish*
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? - *platinum* (it's silver...does that count?)
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? - *ricepaper, nylon*
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? - *woodwinked*


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* paradisco
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*chrome yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? swimminw
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? tilt
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? satellite dreams
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? electra
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? ricepaper
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? woodwinked


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Hepcat
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Teal pigment
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Blue brown pigment
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Stars N Rockets
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Pink Pearl pigment
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Gingersoft
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Mulch or Coco Beach Pigment


----------



## colormust (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?                 wish i had one...
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*           Orange (just orange)
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*            Georgous Gold
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?               swimming
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?                 teal pig
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?                 
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?               stars n rockets
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?                  cranberry
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? 
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?      shroom / honeylust
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow?              choc pig


----------



## warships (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? coppering
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? orange or rule
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? canary yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? humid
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? aquadisiac
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? flashtrack
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? stars n rockets
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? creme de violet
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? print
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? ricepaper
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? mulch


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Ruby Red Pigment
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Sunsplosion
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Goldmine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Sprout
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Zonk Bleu
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Parrot
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Parfait amour
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Sushi Flower
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Electra
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Naked lunch
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Sensualize


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Basic Red pigment, Flammable Paint
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Rule, Paradisco, Motif, Sunplosion, Orange Tangent
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Ricepaper . . .
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Humid, Club, Juxt
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Shimmermoss
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Deep Truth, Blu Noir, Moons Reflection
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Beautiful Iris, Satelitte Dreams
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Hepcat, Stomp, Melton Mauve, Mink Pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Print
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Orb, Pollen
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Soft Brown, Wood winked, Honeylust


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* N/A
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Coppering, Expensive Pink (I think it's more orange than pink)
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* N/A
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Swimming, Juxt
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Steamy
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Freshwater
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Parfait Amour
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? N/A
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Honeylust
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Tempting


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 19, 2005)

*Favorite Color*

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* NONE
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* SAY YEAH!
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* NONE
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? SWIMMING
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? INGENUE BLUE
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? A BLUER BLUE 
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? SATELLITE DREAMS
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? RIO DE ROSA
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? NONE
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? WISHFUL
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? SHAG


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 19, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Cranberry (too bad Im allergic to it, and all reddish e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* D bohemia
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Chrome Yellow, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Humid
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Kicky Blue
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? blue? hmm.. is Prose and Fancy close enough?
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Nocturnelle
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Living Pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Black Tied
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?  Casa Blanca
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Woodwinked and Embark


----------



## Shanneran (Dec 20, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* dunno
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* rule
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* chrome
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? bitter/swimming
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? not really teal but aquadisiac
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? electric eel
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? hepcat
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? swish 
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? carbon
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? bagatelle or shroom
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? wedge


----------



## dobe660 (Dec 20, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Flammable Paint
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*Sunsplosion
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*Gorgeous Gold
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?*Humid
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?*Tease 'n Teal
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?*Belle Azure
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?*Nocturnelle
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?*Expensive Pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?*Print
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?*Say Yeah
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow?*Sable


----------



## litlaur (Dec 20, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? don't really have one
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Amber Lights
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Goldmine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Juxt, Velvet Moss
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Shimmermoss, Melody
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Deep Truth
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Satellite Dreams, Au Contraire
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Living Pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Print
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? White Wheat, Shroom
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Mulch, Romp


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 20, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?Coppering
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?Chrome Yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Swimming
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Tease n teal
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Belle azure
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Hepcat
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Stars n Rockets
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?.... 
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Gingersoft
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Sensualize


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 20, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Say Yeah
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Gorgeous Gold
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Lucky Green
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Tease 'n Teal
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Flash Track
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Star Violet
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Living Pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Anti-establishement
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Twillery
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Tempting


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 21, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? *Cranberry*
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? *Sunsplosion*
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? *Chrome Yellow*
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? *Femme Noir + Humid*
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? *Electric Eel (it turns deep teal on me)*
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? *Electro Sky*
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? *Parfait Amour*
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? *Sushi Flower*
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? *Nehru*
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? *Era*
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? *Patina*


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 21, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? coppering
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? unorthodox
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Lucky Green
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Tease n teal
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? A bluer blue
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? violet pigment
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? pink pearl pigment
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? black tied
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? twillery
 What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? sensualize


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 22, 2005)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? hmm...does coppering count? looks more reddish than orange-ish on me
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? amber lights, rule
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? gorgeous gold 
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? juxt, humid, lucky green
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?shimmermoss, meadowland
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? belle azure, deep truth
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? nocturnelle, beautiful Iris, hepcat
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? swish, expensive pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? knight's divine
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? retrospeck
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? mothbrown, woodwinked, bronze


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 23, 2005)

All MAC colors please

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?*Coppering
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*D'Bohemia 
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*dont have a yellow *yet*
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? swimming
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? blue absinthe 
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? tilt
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? star violet 
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? sushi flower
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? knight divine 
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Patina 
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? sensualize


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

(I only answered for the ones I actually own.)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Beauty Marked
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Juiced (most amazing color ever)
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Chrome Yellow or Gorgeous Gold
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Electric Eel
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Idol Eyes


----------



## misslexa (Jan 17, 2006)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? motif
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? nylon
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? sumptuous olive
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? steamy
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? trax
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? melton mauve
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? krisp
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? jest
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? all that glitters


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Jan 17, 2006)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Coppering
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Orange Tangent
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Chrome Yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Lucky Green
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Steamy
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Deep Truth
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Satellite Dreams
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Pink Venus (liner)
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Shale
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Phloof!
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Mulch


----------



## cyens (Jan 17, 2006)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?Bamboo
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Ricepaper
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? N/A
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? N/A
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? N/A
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Nocturnelle
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Sushi Flower
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Print
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Quarry
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Mulch but im alergic to it, so I wear swiss chololate or soba insted


----------



## linz_v (Jan 17, 2006)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? -
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Paradisco (hey, it's orange on me!)
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Chromo Yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Swimming
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Deep Truth
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Parfait Amour, Trax
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Living Pink, Da Bling
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? -
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Naked Lunch, Vex
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? -


----------



## angela (Jan 17, 2006)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?*Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*Sunsplosion (i wish i owned it though!)
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Gorgeous Gold
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Juxt
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Melody
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Freshwater
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Satellite Dreams
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Sushi Flower
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Electra, Silver Ring
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Llama, White Wheat
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Bronze, Brown Down


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 17, 2006)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Juiced
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Goldmine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Juxt
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Plumage
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Deep Truth
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Nocturnelle
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Stars & Rockets
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Silver Ring and Knight Divine
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Shroom
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Woodwinked and Sable


----------



## maandusa (Jan 20, 2006)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?*
Cranberry

What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*
Coral pro, Orange Tangent, Sunplosion

What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*
Motif

What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?
Femme Noir, Juxt, Lucky Green (LE), Metamorph (LE), Club,

What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?
Shimmermoss

What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?
n/a

What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?
Shadowy Lady!!!

What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?
Sushi Flower? i don't wear pink very often.

What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?
n/a - most greys tend to show up somewhat bluish or purple on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 some people consider Vex greyish, although i consider it more of a khaki with pink opalescence.

What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?
Naked Lunch, Shroom, Vanilla

What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow?
Espresso, Mystery, Embark


----------



## eighmii (Apr 4, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? cranberry

What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? orange

What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? chrome yellow

What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? bitter, humid

What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? steamy

What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? freshwater

What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? parfait amour

What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? passionate

What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? carbon (?)

What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? shroom

What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? amber lights (the brownest i wear)


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 4, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? passionate

What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? falling star

What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? gorgeous gold

What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? greensmoke

What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? shimmermoss

What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? freshwater

What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? satellite dreams

What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? stars 'n rockets

What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? carbon

What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? seedy pearl

What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? moth brown


----------



## Ambi (Apr 4, 2007)

*What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? *Bravado
*What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Amber Lights
*What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? *Twillery
*What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? *Humid, Sumptuous Olive
*What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?* I don't wear teals at all but Parrot's pretty to look at, not that I would ever buy it though
*What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?* Cinders
*What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?* Sketch
*What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?* Pink Freeze, Jest
*What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?* Knight Divine
*What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?* All that glitters
*What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow?* Twinks


----------



## medusalox (Apr 4, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Passionate
 What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Juiced
 What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Chrome Yellow
 What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Guacamole or Lime
 What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Blue Absinthe
 What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Parrot
 What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Violet Trance!
 What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Romantique
 What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Knight Divine
 What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Nylon
 What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Mulch


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 4, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* - Passionate
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* - Coppering
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* - Goldmine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? - Humid
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? - Steamy
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? - Deep Truth
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? - Beauty Marked
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? - Playful, Whistle
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? - Pandamonium
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? - Magic Dust, Nylon
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? - Moth Brown


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 4, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? N/A
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? N/A
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? N/A
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Steamy
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Parrot (of course!!) & shimmermoss
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Blue Absenthe
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Stars N Rockets
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Petalescence (also makes a great blush)
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Silver Ring
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Phloof
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Honeylust


----------



## saturnine11 (Apr 4, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? cranberry, coppering
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? orange, rule
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? chrome yellow, gorgeous gold
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? lucky green, bitter, humid, sumptuous olive
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? shimmermoss, pompous blue
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? jewel blue, freshwater, cornflower pigment
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? entremauve pigment, nocturnelle, satellite dreams
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? passionate, bright fuschia pigment, sushi flower
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? knight divine, silver ring
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? nylon, phloof, shroom
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? woodwinked, romp


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 4, 2007)

MAC only:
What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? N/A
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Coppering
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? N/A
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Kelly Green pigment, Humid
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Teal pigment, Zonk Bleu!
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Jewel blue, Freshwater
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Plum dressing, Beauty marked
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Swish, Crimsonaire s/s
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Electra, Knight divine
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Vanilla, Omega
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Swiss chocolate, Coco Beach


----------



## Cdjax (Apr 4, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Orange Tangent
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Nylon
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Fiction
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Brill
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Contrast
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Mystical Mist
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Knight Divine
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? All That Glitters
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Bronze


----------



## pixi (Apr 5, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* basic red pigment
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* sunsplosion
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*chrome yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? lucky green
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? freshwater/belle azure
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? still trying to find out that! but violet pigment is amazing.
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? bright fuschia pigment
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? electra
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? phloof!
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? it's in the inventive eyes quad, i forget the name. i think it's the satin chocolatey looking one. i'm not big on browns :/


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 6, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Haven't Found One Yet
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? HFOY
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Old Gold (pigment) not really yellow.
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Sumptuous Olive 
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Teal (pigment)
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? HFOY
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Entremauve (pigment)
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? HFOY
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Moth Brown
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Vanilla (pigment)
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Woodwinked


----------



## macheartsme (Apr 6, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* I would say Passionate..but that's not Red..but I use Frankly Scarlett blush
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*  Orange
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Chrome Yellow or Gorgeous Gold 
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?  Golder's Green Piggy by far
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?  Teal Piggy
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?  I don't do blue e/s
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?  Violet Trance
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?  Fuchsia Pig really...but for a midtone pink..apricot pink Pig
(i do have e/s...but I rather pigs sometimes)
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?  Silver Ring
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?  Shroom 
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow?  Satin Taupe


----------



## lara (Apr 6, 2007)

*What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?*
Sketch.

*What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*
Coppering.
*
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*
Goldmine.

*What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?*
Humid.

*What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?*
Shimmermoss.

*What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?*
Nehru.

*What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?*
Hepcat.

*What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?*
Budding Beauty.

*What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?*
Silver Ring.

*What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?*
Shroom.

*What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow?*
Woodwinked.


----------



## geeko (Apr 7, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?*              Passionate
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*         Goldmine
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?*          Chrome yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?             Swimming
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?               Aquadisiac
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?               Freshwater
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?            Beautiful iris
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?               Da Bling
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?      Electra
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?    Naked lunch
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow?            Woodwinked


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 8, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? *Passionate*
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? *Acid Orange (Pigment)*
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? *Golden Lemon (Pigment)*
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? *Bitter*
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? *Aquadisiac*
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? *Electric Eel *
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? *Satellite Dreams*
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? *Canton Candy (Paint)*
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? *Pixel (Paint)*
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? 
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? *Mystery*


----------



## lianna (Apr 8, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Passionate
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Coppering, Acid Orange pigment
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Gorgeous Gold, Golden Lemon pigment, Gold Dusk pigment
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Humid, Meadowland
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Teal pigment
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Plumage
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?Mancatcher, Entremauve pigment
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Living Pink, Slip Pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Rondelle
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Retrospeck, Shroom
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Mulch


----------



## valley (Apr 8, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Ruby Red pigment
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Stila Sun
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Goldenaire
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Swimming, Golden Olive
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? aquadisiac
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? tilt
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? satellite dreams, lovely lily
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? swish, lavender sky
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? stila cloud
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? coco
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? tempting


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 8, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* CRANBERRY
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* RULE
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* CANARY YELLOW
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? HUMID
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? STEAMY
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? BLU NOIR
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? SKETCH
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? SWISH
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? SCENE
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? ARENA
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? EMBARK


----------



## bruinshorty (Apr 9, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Say, Yeah!
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Goldmine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Juxt
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Waternymph
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Zonk Bleu
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Mancatcher
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Living Pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? White Wheat
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Brule
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Twillery


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 9, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Don't own one yet.
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Goldmine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? I really like Swimming but I am falling in love with Greensmoke
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Aquadesiac
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Tie between Tilt and Deep Truth
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Nocturnelle
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Knight Divine
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Woodwinked
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Twinks


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 9, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Cranberry or Antiqued (its more rusty, but close enough)
 What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Motif, Sunplosion
 What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* I don't have a favorite
 What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Juxt, Guacamole, Femme Noir
 What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Don't have one
 What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Blu Noir
 What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Violet Trance!!!
 What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Playful!!!
 What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Scene I guess
 What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Dazzlelight or Naked Lunch
 What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Saddle, Rummy, Soft Brown


----------



## user79 (Apr 10, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Fyrinnae Red Hot or MAC Coppering
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Expensive Pink (peach)
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Melon pig.
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Steamy
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Pompous Blue or Steel Blue pig.
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Mystical Mist
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Bright Fuchsia pig.
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Moth Brown
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Jest
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Mulch


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 11, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? _I haven't found one yet..._
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? _Amberlights_
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? _Ricepaper_
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? _Humid_
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? _Shimmermoss_, _Surreal_
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? _Flashtrack_
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? _Nocturnelle_, _Sketch_
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? _Cranberry_
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? _Electra_
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? _Jest_
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? _Mulch_


----------



## MACHOMULA (Apr 11, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Brick Red (if it has to be a true e/s..otherwise Basic Red pig or Flammable paint)
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Sunsplosion
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Canary Yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Swimming
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Pompous Blue
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Belle Azure or Moons Reflection
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Mystical Mist
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Pink Venus
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Electra
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Nylon
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Romp


----------



## KAIA (Apr 11, 2007)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? *Cranberry*
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? *Mythology*
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? *Gorgeous Gold *
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? *Swimming*
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? *Waternymph*
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? *Wait til dark*
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? *Satellite dreams*
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? *Playful*
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? *Mothbrown (???)*
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? *Shroom*
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? *Mulch*


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 23, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Off the Radar
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Bright Sunshine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Sumptuous Olive
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Steamy
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Parrot/Tilt
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Fertile
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Playful
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Typographic/Crystal Avalanche
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Ricepaper
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Soba
What is your favorite Gold Eyeshadow? Goldmine


----------



## AKsnoangel (Jan 23, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Flammable paint w/ Cranberry e/s
 What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Tete-a-tint
 What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Old Gold pigment
 What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Forest Green pigment or De Menthe e/s
 What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Surreal
 What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Jewel Blue
 What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Nocturnelle
 What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Sushi Flower
 What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Clue or Softwash Grey Pigment
 What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? I love the new Nanogold!
 What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Brown Down
 What is your favorite Gold Eyeshadow? Goldmine

P.S.  This survey rules.


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 23, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Mi'lady
 What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Engaging (it looks orange on me, the copperish side)
 What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? 
 What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? 
 What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Waternymph, Teal pigment
 What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Blue Storm
 What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Earthly Riches
 What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Fuchsia Pigment
 What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Sweet Sienna pigment, Earthly riches
 What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Naked Lunch
 What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Gold Stroke pigment

Wow, this shows me I need to get a yellow and green eyeshadow!


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 26, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* NYX Rust (looks like MAC Cranberry)
 What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Milani Flare (looks like MAC Coppering)
 What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* MAC Gold Dusk pigment
 What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?* Either MAC Golden Olive piggie or Springtime Skipper
 What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? 
 What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? MAC Moonflower, Aire-de-Blu piggie, Lily Lolo Sandy Shore
 What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? MAC Parfait Amour, Lovely Lily piggie
 What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? MAC Apricot Pink piggie
 What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? MAC Knight Divine
 What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? MAC Quarry MES
 What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Urban Decay Twice baked, MAC Mystery


----------



## SuSana (Jan 26, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?  Mi'Lady
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?  Amber Lights
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?  Golden Lemon
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow?  Swimming
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?  Parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?  Tilt
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow?  Poison Pen
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow?  Pink Freeze
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow?  Silver Ring
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow?  Ricepaper
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow?  Coco Beach pig


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 26, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Mi'lady
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Orange 
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Goldmine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Velvet Moss
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Aquadisiac
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Deep Truth
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Indian Ink
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Electra
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Jest (omgomgomg <3)
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Bronze or Embark


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 27, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Cranberry !
 What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Firespot is just lovely
 What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Gourgeous Gold is as yellow I go
 What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Humid
 What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Steamy
 What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Deep Truth
 What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Poison Pen
 What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Expensive Pink
 What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Knite Divine
 What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Grain !
 What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Satin Taupe


----------



## Perple1 (Jan 27, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Cranberry
 What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?*Pro Orange, Amber Lights, Firespot, Gladabout
 What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Golden Lemon pig., Goldmine
 What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Humid, Copperized pig., Guacamole
 What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow?  Teal pig. = LOVE! & Stormwatch
 What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Blue Storm pig, Contrast, Steel Blue pig.
 What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Nocturnelle, Thunder, Hepcat
 What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Fuschia pig., Star Violet, Living Pink
 What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Moth Brown, Sweet Sienna pig.
 What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Naked Lunch, Coco pig, Satin Taupe, Vanilla pig.
 What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Choc. Brown pig., Bronze, Saddle


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 28, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Passionate
 What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Sweeten Up
 What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? White Wheat
 What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Bio-Green
 What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Parrot
 What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Meadowland (although that's almost teal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
 What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Satellite Dreams
 What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Living Pink
 What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Moth Brown
 What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Shroom
 What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Sable


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jan 30, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Accent Red 
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Amberlights
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Rose Blanc
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Sumptous Olive
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Teal Pigment
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Deep Truth
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Plum Dressing, Trax, Beauty Marked (Love purples)
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Romping (Is this pink?), Apricot Pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Moth Brown... brownish grey
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Jardin Aires
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Woodwinked


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Red does not look good on me! Tried on Cranberry in a store once and it wasn't nice.
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Amber Lights.
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Gorgeous Gold.
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Bio-Green, Juxt.
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Aquadisiac.
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Flashtrack, Clarity.
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Parfait Amour.
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Sushi Flower, Beauty Sleep, Stars N Rockets.
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Electra.
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Shroom, Claire De Lune.
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Woodwinked, Espresso, Sable.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 30, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Cranberry, Coppering, Mi'Lady
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Amber Lights, Fab n Flashy, Juiced
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Goldmine, Gorgeous Gold
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Humid, Swimming, Golden Olive p/g
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Teal p/g, Shimmermoss, Big T, Parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Deep Truth, Freshwater, Blue Storm 
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Parfait Amour, Fig1, Graphology, Poison Pen
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Pen n Pink, Swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Silver Ring, Print, Clue, Alum, Moth Brown
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Ricepaper, Shroom
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Bronze, Espresso, Satin Taupe


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 1, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?* Post Haste
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Fab N Flashy
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Chrome Yellow
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Eyepopping
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Freshwater and Tilt
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Violet pigment
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Hepcat
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Clue
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Nylon!
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Sable


----------



## nibjet (Feb 1, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? mi'lady
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? none! except for my haircolor, I *really* dislike the color orange! lol
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? chrome yellow, rose blanc
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? wondergrass, lime, overgrown
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? parrot, big t
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? bang on blue
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? violet pigment
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? pink freeze
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? cumulus, charred
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? retrospeck, vanilla pigment, ricepaper
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? I don't own any! I always go to buy them, and get sidetracked by the bright colors!


----------



## mixtapevanity (Feb 1, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Don't have one yet
 What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Orange 
 What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Gorgeous Gold
 What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Swimming
 What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Aquadisiac
 What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Blue pigment
 What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? MAC doesn't make nice purples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Jest
 What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Botanical
 What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Summer Neutral!
 What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Smut


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 2, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? *Star Violet, Sketch*
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? *Woodwinked*
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? *Bagatelle*
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? *Humid*
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? *Steamy*
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? *Moonflower*
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? *Nocturnelle, Satellite Dreams, Fig 1.*
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? *Playful*
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? *Silver Ring, Knight Divine*
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? *Shroom*
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? *Beautyburst, Tempting*


----------



## KTB (Feb 2, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow?*  Cranberry
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow?* Amber Lights
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow?* Gorgeous Gold
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Wondergrass, Swimming, Humid
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Electric Eel
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow?  Freshwater or Flashtrack
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Satellite Dreams (the only one I can wear)
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Swish
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Clue and Charred
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Naked Lunch, Ricepaper, Retrospeck
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Tempting, Mulch, Patina

Okay so for a few I couldn't only pick one


----------



## dianadisaster (Feb 2, 2008)

What is your favorite Red Eyeshadow? Accent Red Pigment
What is your favorite Orange Eyeshadow? Rule
What is your favorite Yellow Eyeshadow? Bright Sunshine
What is your favorite Green Eyeshadow? Wondergrass
What is your favorite Teal Eyeshadow? Parrot
What is your favorite Blue Eyeshadow? Bang On Blue
What is your favorite Purple Eyeshadow? Stars n' Rockets
What is your favorite Pink Eyeshadow? Mink Pink
What is your favorite Grey-Scale Eyeshadow? Moth Brown
What is your favorite neutral color Eyeshadow? Claire De Lune
What is your favorite Brown Eyeshadow? Omega


----------

